# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  صيانة الموبايل من الالف الى الياء ....

## زينة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة للصيانة هناك اساسيات يجب معرفتها :

1- معرفة اسماء القطع وعمل كل قطعه

2-خريطة التوصيلات يعنى كل قطعه جايه من وين ورايحه وين بالظبط.. وعلى فكرة القطع واحدة فى اى جهاز محمول بس ممكن الشكل يختلف من نوع لأخر..

* اسماء القطع بالتسميات العلمية *

1- ساوفيلتر : هو منقي للأشاره حتى توصل الجهاز صافيه وواضحه دون تأثير عوامل الجو عليها أو ماشابه

2- دوبليكس : وحده تحكم رئيسيه للإشاره بالجهاز وتسبب عدم وجود الشبكه والبعض يسميها أنتينا سويتش أو السجنل

3- مفتاح التشغيل : وله أربع أطراف 2 شغالين و2 تثبيت له على البورد ويسبب عدم تشغيل الجهاز !!

4- باور امبليفير : وحده تحكم في تكبير وتعظيم الإشاره في الجهاز لحد معين ويسبب عدم وجود الشبكه دائما أو البطاريه تفرغ بسرعه أو الجهاز يفصل أثناء الأتصال ومكتوب عليه pf والبعض يسميه PA وهو طبعاً أختصار لأسمه

5- الهاجر أو ال hagarRF كما يقولون عنه ويسبب عدم وجود الشبكه أو يسبب عدم تشغيل الجهاز تماما ويطلق عليه بالأنجليزي HAGAR6- VCO

6- وهو مذبذب ويسبب أيضا عدم وجود الشبكه أو التقطيع في صوت السماعه أثناء الأتصال ومكتوب عليه دائما FDK ودائما شكله معدني في نوكيا أو غيره من الاجهزه

7- السي كونت أو ال COONT وهي وحده التحكم الأساسيه في دائره الباور الكهربائيه بالجهاز ككل ويسبب عدم تشغيل الجهاز أو التهنيق أو التخريب أو الكونتاكنت سيرفيس أو عدم وجود الشبكه ودائما يوجد في وسط الجهاز

8- مقاومه الشاحن

9 - الشيبس CHAPS وهي وحده التحكم في تنظيم الشحن داخل الجهاز ومنه للبطاريه وهو الرابط أيضا بين البطاريه والجهاز بعد أنتهاء الشحن ويسبب عدم شحن الجهاز أو التفريغ السريع للبطاريه وما الى ذلك

10- البروسيسور أو ال MAD مخ وعقل إلكتروني في الجهاز ولو فيه مشكله ولو بسيطه قول الجهاز غير قابل للتصليح (بيباي) يعني نغير البورد ولا يمكن تبديله أبدا !!



والآن مع دراسه تفصيليه لصيانه الجهاز المحمول: 

يتكون الجهاز المحمول من عدة أجزاء رئيسيه :

1) جسم كامل ( أمامى - خلفى ) 
2) شاشة ( من طبقتين بينهما ماده عضوية )
3) سماعة 
4) بطارية ( نيكل أو ليثيوم )
5) ميكروفون 
6) بورد ( ماذر بورده ) تحتوى على مجموعة دوائر النظام ( تتكون من سبع طبقات ) ========================================

نبذه عامه مختصرة عن بعض دوائر النظام:

أولا دائرة التشغيل : ( مجموعة مقاومات فيوزية - مجموعة مقاومات عادية - دايود - مكثف - ترانزستور -
وآي سى التشغيل ) .
ثانيا دائرة الشبكة : ( هوائى - باور أمبليفير - مجموعة فلاتر - وحدة الكريستال - آر أف ).
ثالثا دائرة الشحن : ( سوكيت الشحن - مقاومة فيوزية - مقاومة عادية - آى سى - بطارية ) .
رابعا دائرة الكمبيوتر : ( وحدة رام - فلاش روم - بروسيسور - أ أبروم ) .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المقاومة الفيوزية : لها طرفين فقط ولونها بنى ووظيفتها مقاومة شدة التيار المار بجميع دوائر الجهاز .
المقاومة العادية : لها طرفين فقط ولونها أزرق أو أسود وتلفها يمكن أن يسبب مشا كل فى الجهاز .
الدايود : له طرفين فقط ولونه أسود وتوجد عليه علامة تحدد اتجاه مرور التيار .
المكثف : له طرفين فقط ولونه أصفر وتوجد عليه علامة تحدد اتجاه التيار ومن بعد العلامة يخرج التيار متردد .
الترانزستور : له ثلاثة أطراف غالبا ولونه أسود وتلفه يسبب مشاكل دائما .
الزينر : له أربع أو خمس أطراف ولونه أسود وتلفه يسبب مشاكل دائما .
الكريستال : لها أربع أطراف دائما ولونها ذهبى أو فضى أو سوداء .
الفيلتر : له أكثر من أربعة أطراف وشكله معدنى أو أبيض بلاستيك .
و لها عدد كبير من ألاطراف وشكلها أسود دائما ووظيفتها الاحتفاظ بالبياناتواسترجاعها عند الطلب 
الذاكره الرام (Ram) : هذا المكون هو الذى يقوم بترجمة البيانات التى تم تخذينها فى الذاكرة وتسليمها الى البروسيسور .
الفلاش روم (Rom) : هذا المكون له أكبر عدد من ألاطراف على البورد وهو الذى ينظم جميع العمليات المنطقية وغيرها ( Cpu) البروسيسور
ولذلك يعتبر ( المخ ) المشغل للجهاز فاذا أصابه تلف أو خلل يجعل الجهاز لا يعمل مطلقا .
( E Eprom ) : هذا المكون يعتبر احدى أنواع الذاكرة التى يمكن التغير فيها من قبل المستخدم للجهاز أو أحد المتخصصين ( E Eprom )
مثل التوكيلات أو متخصصين الصيانة ( فهو الذى يخزن عليه جميع شفرات الجهاز أو الشفرات الدولية ) وتلفه يسبب مشاكل دائما وهو الذى يقوم بتنشيط الاشارة وتلفه يسبب عدم وجود شبكة دائما .(power Amplifier)
======================

المكون Rf - Rx - Tx : هذا المكون له دور هام جدا فى دائرة الشبكة فهو الذى يقوم بترجمة الاشارة التى يستقبلها الى دائرة السماعة وأيضا يقوم بترجمة الاشارة التى يرسلها من دائرة المايك .
فاذا حدث أى خلل أو تلف فى هذا المكون يسبب مشاكل عدم وجود شبكة أو شبكة ضعيفة .

وهذا المكون يتكون من جزئين ( جزء مرسل و جزء مستقبل ) وهما اما أن يكونا متلازمين أو منفصلين على الماذر بورد ، ويوجد بجانب كل جزء منهم مجموعة الفلاتر الخاصة بتنقية الاشارة لها .

++

المكون : (Rf Power Detector ) : هذا المكون له دور هام جدا ويسبب مشكلة بالجهاز وهي الفصل أثناء الارسال ، ويوجد فى أجهزة نوكيا وشكله يشبه الترانزستور ولكنه يحتوى على طرف أرضي زائد .

++

المكون : RX - Tx Combiner : هذا المكون يسبب مشاكل عدم وجود شبكة أو مشكلة الجهاز يفصل أثناء الارسال ، ويوجد فى أجهزة نوكيا وشكله معدنى عادي .

المكون (Crystal) : ولها أربعة أطراف(power) الكريستالة هى التى تقوم بالتنقية والمزج بين الأشارة منهم اثنان فقط يقيسان ، فأذا قاس جميع الأطراف معناها ( تالفة ) أو فى طريقها للتلف .
ووظيفة هذه الكريستالة واضحة ، ولذلك أذا تلفت تسبب مشاكل شبكة ومشكلة الجهاز لا يعمل على الأطلاق!!

المكون (Audio I-c) : هذا المكون له دور هام جدا ، فهو الذى يتحكم فى الصوت أثناء الارسال والاستقبال و يسبب مشاكل فى الصوت ، ويسبب أيضا مشاكل عدم وجود شبكة فى الجهاز .

=================================

شرح طرق القياس السليمه على الماذر بورد (البورده) :

- يتم قياس كل طرف من أطرافه مع ألارضي على شورت ، فاذا قاس طرفين متجاورين i-c Power) أو أكثر على شورت فهذا معناه ( لا يعمل أو خلل ) .
المكثف : المكثف الذى يقيس على شورت ( تالف) ، ولابد أن يقيس من الناحيتين .
الدايود : الدايود الذى يقيس على شورت ( سليم ) ، ولابد أن يقيس من ناحية واحدة فقط .
المقاومة : المقاومة التى تقيس على شورت ( سليمة ) ، ولو كانت تالفة يمكن اغلاقها
الزينر : نوضع سالب الأفو على الطرف الذى فى المنتصف ، فاذا قاس شورت مع باقى الأطراف معناها (سليم ) .
- نوضع طرفى الافو على طرفى المفتاح ثم نضغط على المفتاح فاذا ارتفع مفتاح المؤشر باور, ثم أنخفض معناها ( سليم ) ، وهذه هى طريقة قياس أى مفتاح .


* الشاشه ومكوناتها وطرق صيانتها * 

ان الشاشة بصفة عامة عبارة عن طبقتان زجاجيتان ويوجد بينهما سائل عضوى ، بحيث أذا توجهت اليه اشارة تجمع هذا السائل حول الأشارة فى شكل نقط . وأذا أصاب هذه الشاشة كسر أو تعرض السائل الى الهواء فقد يصيبها التلف . ووجود خطا فى الشاشة معناه انحلال فى مزيج السائل العضوى وللعلم ممكن معالجته .

يجب توضيح ان اغلب عيوب الصيانه متمثله فى :
باور -شحن -شبكه- صوت ( سماعه او مايك)- جرس او فيبريشن وهذه ما تسمى بالعيوب الشائعه.. كما يجب توضيح ان الكوتاكت سيرفس يعمل مع مراعاة الفرق بين الكونتاكت الصريح هو الذى يكتب كونتاكت سيرفس فى منتصف الشاشه سواء مظلم او منور اما الكونتاكت الغير صريح هوالذى ياتى بدون داتا على الشاشه

اولا الجهاز الميت انواع( الفاصل باور ) منقول لل Dark Flash
1. مات بسبب سقوطه في الماء
2.مات بدون سبب
3. وقع منك وما شابه ذلك
وهذه بعض الايسيهات التى يجب معرفتها والتى تكن مسؤله عن عيب الباور
كرستاله الباور . السيكونت . الفلاش. الرام .الهاجر-البروسيسور
بالنسبه للثلاث حالات حاول تجرب سوفت وير في البدايه,ولكن في حاله سقوطه في الماء يجب اولا نزع البطاريه من الجهاز وتفكيك الجهاز وغسل البورد بسائل تنظيف مثل البترول ( البنزين) او السيبرتو
ثم افحص الماذر بورد بدقه لكي تري هل البورد فقدت قطعه من القطع التي عليها مثل المقاومات والأيسيهات,,اذا كانت فقدت احدي القطع قم بتبديلها ثم معادوه تجربه السوفت وير من جديدمع العلم انه يوجد العديد من القطع التي اذا تلفت لا يمكن ان يشتغل الجهاز الأ بأستبدالها!! مثل كرستاله الباور . السيكونت . الفلاش. الرام .الهاجر
وفي النهايه احب بس اقول ان الباور هذ بحر غزيــر فعشان تتعلمه لازم تصبر وتتابعنا 
ويتم تكمله التعامل مع العيوب الاخرى فى البوست المبين ادناه.... 

*********

*الخطوه الأولى في تعلم الصيانه: 

الأساسيات و الأدوات المطلوبه :
1- كاويه لحام.
2- فلكس ( ماده تساعد على أنصهار سلك اللحام وهي مهمه جدا ).
3- هوت إير.
4-مفكات .
5- ملاقط .
6- سلك لحام
7- أسلاك معزوله.
8- أفوميتر. (أفوميتر تمثيلي و أفوميتر رقمي) 
======

المهـارات المطلوبـه للصيانــه : 


يجب على كل شخص مبتديء في الصيانه ان يقوم ببعض الخطوات قبل مباشرته العمل لكي يكتسب الخبرة المطلوبه لتفادي الخطا قدر الامكان .
اولا معرفة استخدام الكاويه و الهوت إير لاننا نتعامل مع قطع حساسه و صغيره جدا و هذا لا ياتي الا بالممارسه و السبيل الى ذلك هو شراء اجهزه مشطوبه و التدرب على الفك و التركيب من خلالها
ابدا بالقطع الكبيره .

أستخدام الكاويه:

يفضل عند استخدام الكاوي ان يكون مرفق بـالفلكس و السفنجه المبتله الخاصة به لان الكاوي يجب ان يكون نظيفا و هذه هي الادوات التي تساعد على تنظيفه طبعا هناك خطا شائع ان راس الكاوي هو الذي يستخدم و هذا خطا كبير الجوانب الخاصه براس الكاوي هي التي نستخدمها في عملنا لان راس الكاوي لا يحتوي على الحراره المطلوبه طبعا عند تركيب اي قطعه بالكاوي يجب اولا تحديد المنطقه التي سنستخدم عليها الحراره لان القطع حساسه و ممكن ان تتلف ويجب ان تكون حرارة الكاوي مناسبه قبل الاستخدام
اذا كانت القطعه التي سنعيد لحامها ستركب مكان قطعه سابقه فمن الطبيعي ان تكون المنطقه التي سنركب عليها القطعه الجديده تحتوي على القصدير و هنا من الضروري اعادة تنظيفه على البورد بالكاوي و يكون ذلك بتمرير الكاوي عليها حتى يتغير لونها الى لون لامع و ذلك لتحقيق التلامس المطلوب مع القطعة الجديده .
يجب مراعات تركيب القطعه بمكانها الصحيح لان اي خطا بالقياس و لو كان بسيطا من الممكن ان يحدث تضارب بالتلامس بين اقدام القطعه و القاعده الموجوده على البورد مما يودي الى عدم عمل القطعه المركبه
اذا كانت القطعه تحتوي على اقدام كثيره يفضل قبل المباشره بالتركيب تثبيت بقدم من الاقدام القطعه بعد مراعة القياسات الصحيحه و بالتالي ستكون هذه القدم نقطة ارتكاز طبعا اعادة اللحام ستكون بشكل افقى
و هذا يختلف من قطعة لاخرى هذا كله اذا كانت كمية القصدير الموجوده على البورد كافيه للحام .
اما اذا كانت كمية القصدير الموجوده على البورد لا تكفي هنا مرحله حساسه جدا و يجب توخي الحذر و التدريب على الاجهزه المشطوبه قبل المباشره بالعمل لان اي خطا قد تكون العواقب غير محسوبه له
طريقة وضع القصدير يجب ان يكون سلك القصدير رفيع جدا و هذه اهم نقطه ان السلك الذي يستخدمه فنيو الاجهزة النقاله في عملهم سلك رفيع جدا يختلف عن سلك القصدير المتعارف عليه العمليه تكون كالتالي: 
وأكرر( تحتاج الى ممارسه قبل البدء بالعمل):
اذا كان البورد خالي من القصدير نهائيا و هذا نادرا ما يحدث الا اذا كان البورد يركب لاول مره نقوم بتسخين النحاسه التي نريد تركيب علها القطعه من خلال الكاوي مع مراعات عدم وضع الكاوي علها لفتره طويله كي لا تتلف و من ثم نقوم بوضع طرف سلك القصدير عليها و هي تسخن بالكاوي طبعا القصدير سيلحق المنطقه الساخنه يجب مراعاة عدم الاكثار من القصدير و هذا لا يتم الا بالممارسه و يجب استخدام الفلكس و مراعات ان الكاوي نظيف طبعا بعد القيام بهذه الخطوه تكون النحاسه قد حصلت على القصدير
اكرر هذه الخطوه لا تستعمل الا نادرا لان النحاسه يفترض بها ان تكون تحتوي على قصدير و اذا كانت تحتوي على قصدير نكتفي بتنظيفها بالكاوي .
عملية التركيب بالكاوي يجب ان تكون يشكل افقي و التركيب يكون باطراف الكاوي وليس براسه .

أستخدام الهوت إير ( هيت جن ):
الهيت جن هو عباره عن مسدس تسخين ينفث الهواء الساخن و يستخدم في فك و تركيب القطع التي لا يستطيع الكاوي ان يقوم بفكها او تركيبها و استخدام الهيت جن يتطلب حذر اكبر بعشرات المرات من الحذر اللازم للكاوي لان الخطا هنا يعني دمار الجهاز باكمله يجب مراعات ان ضغط الهواء الخارج من الهيت جن قليل جدا مع مراعات ان تكون الحراره مرتفعه لكن ليس بشكل كبير كي لا تضرب القطعه طبعا هذه العيارات تختلف حسب نوع الهيت جن المستخدم و يمكن الحصول على هذه العيارات من البائع الذي يبيع الهيت جن .
يجب ان تكون اليد عاموديه في استخدام الهيت جن و ذلك لتفادي تطاير القطع المجاوره
( اليد العاموديه هي اهم شيء في استخدام الهيت جن )
طبعا عند الفك و التركيب يجب استخدام الملقط و عند التركيب يجب مراعاة امساك القطعه من اعلى منطقه ممكن فيها و ذلك لتامين اكبر تلامس ممكن بين القطعه و البورد يجب ان يكون البورد ثابت و مراعات المهاره في استخدام الملقط وعند فك القطعه بالهيت جن يجب مراعات امساك القطعه بواسطة الملقط دون سحبها وننتظر حتي يكون القصدير قد تغير لونه و اصبح سائل ثم نقوم بالسحب و ذلك لتفادي تلف القطعه.
في القطع الكبيره يجب مراعاة تصليط الحراره بشكل متساوي على كل القطعه كي تتم عملية الفك بنجاح
مع الاحتفاظ باليد عاموديه لكي لا تتطاير القطع المجاوره .+++++

يتبــــع بدووون تعـــب 

أستخدام الأفوميتر ( المساعد الاول لفني الصيانه في كشف الاعطال ) : 
إن اتقان استعمال الافوميتر هو بحد ذاته معرفة لمعظم الاعطال الممكنه فهو يمكن الفني من تتبع الخطوط الداخليه للبورد و معرفة مكان الفصل الذي من الممكن ان يسبب بعض الاعطال و هو يكشف بعض القطع المعطلة ايضا مثل الترانزستورات التي تنظم الشحن فهو يكشف عطلها بكل سهوله و يتتبع مسار كل الخطوط طبعا لتتبع الخطوط بشكل صحيح يجب ان يكون لدا الفني علم مسبق بالتوصيلات الصحيحة لها قبل العطل يعني ان تكشف الخطوط قبل العطل على جهاز يعمل و تدوينها حتى اذا جاء جهاز معطل استخدم الافوميتر على اساس المعلومات المدونه لكشف العطل .


الأسلاك المعزوله:

تستخدم الاسلاك المعزوله بشكل كبير في مجال الصيانه طبعا هذه الاسلاك المعزوله تستعمل غالبا لعمل توصيلات خارجيه فيما لو تم الكشف بواسطة الاوفميتر عن التوصيلات الداخليه المعطله تستعمل الاسلاك المعزوله كتوصيلات بديله و هي تلعب دور كبير في تصليح معظم الاعطال اذا اتقن استخدام الاوفميتر معها طبعا هذه الاسلاك متوفره في كل مكان و من الممكن الحصول عليها بفك اي ملف خربان كملف الشاحن او ملف السماعه او ملف المحوله طبعا اطراف السلك عندما يقص لا تكون معزوله لكن لنضمن ان تلامس اطرافه الغير معزوله القطعه المراده نقوم بتمرير الكاوي و القصدير بشكل قليل على الاطراف فقط لنضمن حصول التلامس مع القطع المراده طبعا كمية القصدير يجب ان تكون قليله جدا و فقط على نهاية الطرف حتى لا يتم تلامس مع قطع لا نريد توصيلها مع السلك يجب اختيار الاسلاك من النوع الرفيع جدا و القوي بنفس الوقت و يجب ان تكون مرنه سهلة الطي لاننا نحتاج ان نمررها داخل اماكن دقيقه و حساسه فالمرونه مطلوبه لكي تسهل التعامل معها .
============

ملاحظات:

فحص الجرس و السماعه و الترانزستور و الرجاج و المايكرفون يتم من خلال الأفوميتر .
طبعا يجب مراعات ان البورد نظيف قبل المباشره بتصليح اي عطل لان العطل قد يكون ناتج عن اتساخ البورد .
السماعه عادة يكون الخط السالب و الموجب التابعان لها متصلان بمكثفات و في الغالب عطل السماع ينتج عن انقطاع التوصيلات الداخليه للسماعه مع المكثف في هذه الحاله نقوم بتوصيل سلك معزول من اي نقطة ما تزال موصوله مع طرف السماعه المراد توصيله الى المكثف مباشره عندها ينتهي العطل طبعا هذا اذا كانت السماعه غير تالفه و نفس الشيء ينطبق على الميكرفون طبعا اذا كان الجهاز من نوع لم تصلحه قبل الان يجب ان تحضر جهاز شغال و تبدا بمقارنة التوصيلات الداخليه عبر الاوفميتر و عند وجود اختلاف تكون قد و صلت لسبب العطل هذه فقط اذا كان العطل ناتج عن فصل بالتوصيلات الداخليه.
قواعد مفيده عامه :

من الممكن ان نواجه عطل معين لجهازين من نفس النوع و مشتركين في نفس العطل لكن ليس بالضروره ان يكون المسبب واحد لان العطل الواحد ينتج عن اكثر من مسبب لذلك على الفني ان يتعامل مع كل جهاز و عطل حسب ظروف ذلك الجهاز و الحالة التي هو عليها يعني ان لا يعتمد طريقة واحده لإصلاح عطل معين كقاعده عامه . 
على العموم هناك مجموعه من الاعطال تشترك في نفس المسببات في معظم الاجهزه لاكن هذا ليس شرط 
عليك ان تتعامل مع كل جهاز على حدى مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الاعطال التي قد تكون مشتركه من قبل باقي الأجهزه .

وفي الختام أتمنى ان يستفيد منه الجميع بأذن الله..
منقوووووووووووووووووول

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة زينة على هذا الموضوع الجميل الرائع

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلموووووووو زينة موضوع رائع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## زينة

> مشكورة زينة على هذا الموضوع الجميل الرائع



على الرحب والسعة شكراً لتواجدك بالموضوع وردك الرائع shatnawi_king

----------


## زينة

> يسلموووووووو زينة موضوع رائع



اهلا وسهلا نورت الموضوع  :Icon31:

----------


## زينة

> شكرا


اهلا وسهلا شكرا لمشاركتك بالموضوع

----------


## حلم حياتي

*مشكورة زينه على موضوعك الحلو
وان شاء الله الاستفادة للجميع*

----------


## جسر الحياة

مشكوره يا زينه على الموضوع الهام 
وإلى الأمام

----------


## زينة

> *مشكورة زينه على موضوعك الحلو
> وان شاء الله الاستفادة للجميع*



شكرا حلم حياتي على مشاركتك اللطيفة  :Icon31:

----------


## زينة

> مشكوره يا زينه على الموضوع الهام 
> وإلى الأمام


شكرا لتواجدك بالموضوع وردك الرائع  :Icon31:

----------


## فادي عساف

شكرا زينههههههههههههه :36 1 62[1]:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## نور المصري

مشكور  بس عايزين فيديو لو تكرمت

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

